# Infotainment screen shut off?



## Project84 (Sep 4, 2016)

Only own the car for 2 weeks so not sure if this is a common issue. 2014 2LT RS with 39k miles. I was parked waiting for my daughter to finish tennis practice. Engine off, key in accessory, windows and sunroof open, listening to some music and iPhone plugged in to the USB in the center console. My daughter gets in the car and I start the engine. When I do, the radio screen shut off and music stopped, but this time it didn't come back on. It always does that, then the "MyLink" logo comes on and it picks up the music where it left off, but this time it was blank. I pressed "Nav" to bring up the GPS, i press power button for the radio, I even put it in reverse and got no back-up camera. I shut the car off, took the key out, opened the driver door, then closed it and started the car like I was just getting in. Still no screen, no radio/music. everything else worked like normal.

I got home, shut it off, checked the fuses, none were blown. I started the car again and the screen, radio and everything worked like normal. Is this a common issue or some sort of fluke? I bought the car certified pre-owned from a dealer so its under warranty and i extended the bumper to bumper warranty to 6yr-100k. I have no problem taking it to the dealer for service, but I hate wasting time with intermittent problems where it randomly won't work for me, but works again the first time they start the car.


----------



## Toothless (Apr 7, 2013)

Mine doesn't shut off but it does freeze. Are you using the OEM chord for your phone? if i use an aftermarket one it usually causes the Mylink to freeze even if its been playing fine through it for a little while


----------



## abhayes722 (Apr 22, 2016)

My brand new 2016 Cruze Limited LTZ RS myLink radio was freezing and screen going blank as well. It took several trips to the dealership to resolve my issue. They tried first with installing different updates, and eventually they had to install a new myLink radio to resolve the freezing and blank screen issues. Good Luck.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Project84 said:


> Only own the car for 2 weeks so not sure if this is a common issue. 2014 2LT RS with 39k miles. I was parked waiting for my daughter to finish tennis practice. Engine off, key in accessory, windows and sunroof open, listening to some music and iPhone plugged in to the USB in the center console. My daughter gets in the car and I start the engine. When I do, the radio screen shut off and music stopped, but this time it didn't come back on. It always does that, then the "MyLink" logo comes on and it picks up the music where it left off, but this time it was blank. I pressed "Nav" to bring up the GPS, i press power button for the radio, I even put it in reverse and got no back-up camera. I shut the car off, took the key out, opened the driver door, then closed it and started the car like I was just getting in. Still no screen, no radio/music. everything else worked like normal.
> 
> I got home, shut it off, checked the fuses, none were blown. I started the car again and the screen, radio and everything worked like normal. Is this a common issue or some sort of fluke? I bought the car certified pre-owned from a dealer so its under warranty and i extended the bumper to bumper warranty to 6yr-100k. I have no problem taking it to the dealer for service, but I hate wasting time with intermittent problems where it randomly won't work for me, but works again the first time they start the car.


 Have you checked your battery contacts? This doesn't sound like a common problem and I'm glad the Radio came back on. You made a good decision purchasing additional coverage . The additional 12 months/12K factory coverage will come in handy as usually the dealer asks for a nominal charge to attempt to find an intermittent problem (the worst kind) waived if the problem is located. Keep in mind not all aftermarket plans will cover Audio or Video components so take it in soon. Hopefully this won't happen again!


----------



## Project84 (Sep 4, 2016)

I checked the battery terminals. They are tight and show no signs of corrosion. 

The warranty coverage is not an aftermarket plan, its the original factory warranty. I bought the car certified pre-owned from a chevy dealer. The power train warranty is good for 6yr 100k miles and the bumper to bumper warranty was good for 50k miles. Car has 38k miles and the dealer offered the option to extend the bumper to bumper warrant to 6yr 100k to match the power train warranty for an additional $12/month. All certified pre-owned cars come with the same warranty coverage and options as if you were purchasing the car new. I extended the coverage so it doesn't run out in the first year I own it because I commute a little ways every day and miles add up quick.

I'll take it in soon and update if they find something.


----------



## Project84 (Sep 4, 2016)

I have an aftermarket cord for iPhone. I've been using it for a couple of weeks with just the one incident but I'll use the OEM cord and see if it happens again.


----------



## shockz (May 23, 2015)

I've noticed on my 2014 LT, if I have bluetooth enabled on my iPhone, these freezes and blank screens happen frequently. I'd disable your bluetooth if you're using it, and see if that corrects the issue.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello Project84,

We regret to hear that you are experiencing an infotainment concern with your Cruze and realize that you are seeking advice from other forum members. However, if you do wish to have this concern addressed at your local dealership, we would be more than happy to reach out to them and provide and additional layer of support. If this is something you are interested in please send us a private message with your full contact information, VIN, and your preferred dealership.

Best, 

Netty J.
Chevroelt Customer Care



Project84 said:


> Only own the car for 2 weeks so not sure if this is a common issue. 2014 2LT RS with 39k miles. I was parked waiting for my daughter to finish tennis practice. Engine off, key in accessory, windows and sunroof open, listening to some music and iPhone plugged in to the USB in the center console. My daughter gets in the car and I start the engine. When I do, the radio screen shut off and music stopped, but this time it didn't come back on. It always does that, then the "MyLink" logo comes on and it picks up the music where it left off, but this time it was blank. I pressed "Nav" to bring up the GPS, i press power button for the radio, I even put it in reverse and got no back-up camera. I shut the car off, took the key out, opened the driver door, then closed it and started the car like I was just getting in. Still no screen, no radio/music. everything else worked like normal.
> 
> I got home, shut it off, checked the fuses, none were blown. I started the car again and the screen, radio and everything worked like normal. Is this a common issue or some sort of fluke? I bought the car certified pre-owned from a dealer so its under warranty and i extended the bumper to bumper warranty to 6yr-100k. I have no problem taking it to the dealer for service, but I hate wasting time with intermittent problems where it randomly won't work for me, but works again the first time they start the car.


----------

